# exhaust on brute getting hot



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

ok i know that the left side on any brute gets hot, but my question is on my brute the guard on the pipe going back to the muffler isnt there and its already melted the plastic on my back fender so i rapped it with header rap, will it get any hotter and keep melting the plastic or will it help it out any.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It will help


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

My advice is to get another heat shield along with the header wrap.

You might also consider getting some of that heat resistant aluminum "tape" and putting back on the under side of the fender as well.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if its the stock muffler the header wrap will make it rust out . when that stuff get soaked it will stay wet on the inside and rot out ur pipe


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

how much will a new heat shield cost along with the heat resistant alum tape


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

babbits .com part #49107 5.01$


----------

